
Microsoft Edge preview builds for macOS - shashankjain16
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2019/05/20/microsoft-edge-macos-canary-preview/#DkPlZhgCR3PLqbTC.97
======
saagarjha
Discussed a bit yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963291)

------
userbinator
It's just their Chromium shell, and not using their own rendering engine. (In
case anyone was wondering if this was about EdgeHTML being ported.)

~~~
onion2k
EdgeHTML isn't getting ported. It's dead.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EdgeHTML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EdgeHTML)

------
gshdg
I’m really interested to find out how they’re approaching privacy. If they
take a strong stance, this might be a good alternative to chrome for those
sites that support nothing else.

~~~
toastal
Why not just use Brave then?

~~~
pedrocx486
I personally ditched them due to them pushing BAT to heavily on those that
don't want to participate and Sync being broken randomly.

------
adgasf
Question about MS strategy: why would someone use this over Chromium or
Firefox?

~~~
aardshark
Well speaking for me personally, Firefox runs terribly on my Macbook and it
would be nice to have an alternative to Chrome.

~~~
tshanmu
this is not my experience, firefox quantum has been always faster and reliable
than Chrome on MBP.

~~~
aardshark
Do you have a newer MBP? I'm running Sierra on a 2013 MBP. I suspect part of
my experience is due to Firefox relying more on the GPU than Chrome, and the
GPU in this laptop sucks. I haven't experimented with turning off hardware
acceleration in FF though.

~~~
tshanmu
yes, late 2017 MBP - ff Quantum does not use GPU on my MBP (when being on
battery as well - pretty same performance) - that said, I dont use FF for any
graphics heavy workloads - just normal stuff (jira, a few cloud consoles,
gerrit etc)

------
fnordsensei
How come that every single Microsoft application for MacOS requires an
installation? It makes me suspicious that they're gunking things up
unnecessarily.

~~~
eddyg
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19967190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19967190)

~~~
jorisw
Microsoft's added value right there.

------
rsweeney21
Let's say Microsoft finds a way to gain a large market share with Edge.
Couldn't they cause significant damage to Google if they enabled ad blocking
by default? 90% of Google revenue is still ad revenue. Say they got 50% market
share. If all of the sudden 50% of internet users started blocking ads,
wouldn't that be a pretty bad thing for Google? Like put them out of business
overnight kind of bad? While not hurting Microsoft at all?

I wonder if Google saw this vulnerability years ago and so they decided to
build Chrome to protect themselves.

------
tcper
Finally, IE come back to Mac, since IE5 in Mac OS 9.

~~~
pavlov
IE was the default browser in original Mac OS X as well. Safari didn't ship
until 10.2 I think.

~~~
gshdg
10.3 or 10.4, IIRC.

~~~
pavlov
Looks like we're both half right: Safari shipped as the default on 10.3, but
Safari 1.0 was made available for 10.2 as a separate download before that.

------
justacomment__
A delightful browser on a delightful UI. Truly we are blessed.

------
usermac
I installed it an noticed they have their own App Store.

------
notjustanymike
As someone who develops a web app with medical content, this can't come out
soon enough. We'll finally be able to get our windows 7 loving clients off of
IE11.

~~~
jamesgeck0
You can drop support for Windows 7 in January, same as Microsoft.
Unfortunately, IE11 is a component of Windows 8.1, which will be supported
until 2023.

------
5trokerac3
Why do I get the feeling this will be used by developers to say they tested
Edge when they _really_ didn't?

~~~
bovermyer
A mix of cynicism and experience, I would say.

